# NEED ideas!!



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Greeting everyone.

I have not posted in a year or to due to me being really really busy.

But I want to get back to finishing my layout.

SO the layout I am building is called the great eastern trunk. 

Now I started this along time ago with my dad and it is built on a 4x8 sheet of plywood. So no hills as far as I know can built.

But has anyone ever built this layout? It is mostly a juntion type layout (a train yard) But I really need help with the scenery. I have been looking but with this layout I really dont know what to do. I dont want it to look like crap but I need ideas.

THANKS and hope to hear back soon.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

If we keep getting earthquakes on the Eastern seaboard, your Great Eastern Trunk layout might have to get a lot smaller! 

Here a graphic of the layout for everyone to see (I tihnk it's the right one):










It looks quite functional with lots of real RR action packed into a small space. Are you thinking of a "flatland" setup, or might you incorporate some incline and/or tunnel into the lower-right section, perhaps?

I believe this layout is based on the Great Eastern Trunk ... two links ... one with description, one with fabulous scenery photos:

http://www.nmra.org.au/Layout_Tours/loyd/indexB.html
http://www.nmra.org.au/Layout_Tours/loyd/index.html

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Some ideas, if I was in the position of stream's, would be FM's, BLW's, steam, super-power, and heavyweights (pleanty of them). Maybe a streamlined articulated set! When it's done to a degree, post some pic's! Try Steamtown, for an example of the terrain, for those sort of locomotives!


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

I have no layout yet, but when I need ideas or inspiration I usually search for pictures on google or take pictures of interesting places nearby where I live.


stream4ever said:


> Greeting everyone.
> I have been looking but with this layout I really dont know what to do. I dont want it to look like crap but I need ideas.


Well, what kind of style buildings you want is a first. modern, 50's or earlier. (or if you are very skilled with custom buildings: both.)
and do you want it to be a yard in the city or out in the fields?
Building a layout is quite hard, even for me and I don't even have a board to place it on  let alone the budget to start one. Finding the right style might take a while. I personally would like (seeing from your perspective) a 50's style yard with brick building, perhaps a coal/water/diesel depot for the engines.
you could try to make some sketches of your layout and see what to do with it, doesn't need to look great as a sketch, but just so you have an idea how it will look like when it's done. also it is nice to know what sort of business your yard has, example: is it a loading yard for box cars or for hopper ect. or is it an engine storage. or an industrial terrain with many different loads.
if you don't know what to do and just build on instinct it might end up not as good as hoped. though building what other people say might be good, but could en up being not your own taste.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

trainguru said:


> Some ideas, if I was in the position of stream's, would be FM's, BLW's, steam, super-power, and heavyweights (pleanty of them). Maybe a streamlined articulated set! When it's done to a degree, post some pic's! Try Steamtown, for an example of the terrain, for those sort of locomotives!


I don't think all of that will fit on a 4x8 layout.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I was hopping on doing a 50's layout and because it is built on a board is there anyway I can do hills? And I just looked at the photo's and I really really like the look of that. So with the track all laid its raised up on cork bed, where do I go from there?

See I built this in a room where there is NO room to expand at all. Im only 17 but when I get my own house I will be expandinding alot.


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

stream4ever said:


> Well, I was hopping on doing a 50's layout and because it is built on a board is there anyway I can do hills? And I just looked at the photo's and I really really like the look of that. So with the track all laid its raised up on cork bed, where do I go from there?
> 
> See I built this in a room where there is NO room to expand at all. Im only 17 but when I get my own house I will be expandinding alot.


Hey same age as me!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKguw6NWtAI this video shows how to make hills (and other stuff). as far as I see, it isn't that hard. an that is is on a board doesn't matter (glue will do i guess )
PS is that 4X8 in meters or feet?


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Well feet I think, My dad started this when I was like 5 so I really dont know.

But I do have some grass and road maker would that be done last? And I see some people painting there board, should I be doing that? Why is that?

Thanks again.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You paint the base a neutral color (tan/light brown) to simulate dirt. When you do put down grass/groundcover - the tan will even out the ground. You can even glue down sand or real dirt (sifted) to add more realism, but SOME of the baselayer will most likely still be seen. Latex wall paint works fine, look at Lowe's or Home Depot for Oops cans (paint people mixed but didn't want.) Exact shade of tan doesn't really too much, but some areas do have colored soil (Oklahoma is famous for it's red clay soil) so if you're going for a specific region, do a little research to see what the terrain looks like.

You'll want to plan where your roads go, but wait until you get your track, etc down and wired before you put those features (and grass) in. You'll want to run the track to see if there are any problem areas that need to be changed before you landscape.

Hills can be done simply by crumpling up some paper into balls to get a basic hill then laying plaster soaked paper towels over to give a decent cover. Final finish with drywall mud (quick-drying) to fill in any voids and add detailed contours. If you let it harden a bit you can chisle out details while it's still a little wet (rock faces, etc)


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

OK, I need to get paint then and a bunch of other things, But the wet paint will hold the grass down alone?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

stream4ever said:


> OK, I need to get paint then and a bunch of other things, But the wet paint will hold the grass down alone?


You'll need a watered down craft glue for the grass (or there is always static grass)

My best advise for you is to slow down.....My first layout never rec'd grass yet it was a blast to operate. Don't try and go out and buy everything you need to finish the layout - you'll end up buying a bunch of stuff you either won't need for awhile, or you'll use it up then realize you want to change something. You'll want to have all of your track laid and fully wired before you really do any kind of groundcover (although you can always finish it a section at a time if that's your gig.)

There are tons of books out on how to do scenery (trees, grass/groundcover, etc) you can even find videos on youtube that demonstrate the various techniques.

Take your time and learn the art - modelling is indeed an art. You'll get out what you put in.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, I know I have a habbit of trying to finish something to fast and not likeing the out come.

I do have track laid and it's all wired up and ready to go. I have been driveing the trains around on it for a while, (2 year) And now I know I want to add the senery and make it look nice.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Get a look at some of these videos.....(searched youtube under model railroad scenery)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=model+railroad+scenery&aq=3&oq=model+railroad+


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, I will watch them, I have seen alot of them but there is one series there that I think I can get alot from.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I didn't mean all at once, I just threw some out there... Because they're cool!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Lots to do...*

Thats right Stream...non oil based earthtone paint..tan/brown to cover your base and then sprinkle on your ground cover. Just make sure your track and especially any switches are coverd well. Let that dry a bit then add another layer of ground cover and spray with a mixture of 2-1 dish soap and water to seal the deal(it will bubble up a little just let it do its thing...it works). Give it a while to dry and it will set pretty well. By all means take your time...work in quadrants or around your track base first....did you do your ballast for the track...that would be the first thing before putting ground cover down...so many steps but it will be worth the time and patience. Hey post some pics of your progress and good luck


----------

